# wearing sport jacket open (unbuttoned)?



## Bernard Arnest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

For an even more casual look, is it at all appropriate to wear a sport jacket flapping open, unbuttoned? Granted, I am not talking about an environment where formal is expected of course.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're about town, you may unbutton the jacket when entering a store because it is warmer inside. Then you might wander outside with the jacket still open, then button it up again after a couple of minutes.

This is what I do anyway, 50-50 open and closed. Suits are different.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

Suit Coats are buttoned at least 90+% of the time for me. Sport coat with slacks, maybe 50/50. Sport coats with jeans are hardly ever buttoned. These are all single breasted by the way.

For some reason a buttoned sports coat with jeans feels a little uptight.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

trims said:


> Sport coats with jeans are hardly ever buttoned. These are all single breasted by the way.
> 
> For some reason a buttoned sports coat with jeans feels a little uptight.


No longer being in the full time working world my sport coats are now worn with jeans about 90 percent of the time and they are never buttoned. Actually they were hardly ever buttoned when worn with dressier pants and a tie. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I don't think it really matters with a SC. It is, after all, a casual garment.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Buttoned or unbuttoned?*

Single-breasted jackets are only unbuttoned when you sit down. Double-breasted jackets are never unbuttoned. Of course you can do what you want; no one is going to arrest you, but walking around with your jacket unbuttoned is the hallmark of a sloppy dresser.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*maybe*

I'm with trims on this one; 100% unbuttoned with jeans, 50/50 with khakis, mostly buttoned with dress slacks.

Does depend somewhat on the sport coat and context. Yeah, they are always more casual than suits (well, maybe not; a seersucker, linen, poplin, or corduroy suit might be lower on the casual scale than dress trousers and worsted sport coat).

I guess it boils down to "it depends".


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> walking around with your jacket unbuttoned is the hallmark of a sloppy dresser.


Then I guess I'll have to plead guilty to being a sloppy dresser. At the same time I did marry the homecoming queen, raised a beautiful daughter, had a very successful career, and now hold a leadership position in my community and by all accounts seem to be held in fairly high esteem, at least if I am to believe what the local newspapers say. Apparently being a sloppy dresser didn't hold me back too much. There are worse things to be. :icon_smile_big:

I'm sure that there are plenty of others here who don't always button their jackets who have even better success stories to tell than mine.

Cruiser


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I often do not button my jacket, both suit and sportcoat.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Unlike buttons on the sleeve, the other buttons on a suit or sport coat are there for a reason - well, at least some of them.

I suggest whether it is a sport coat or a suit that you will look much better with one button buttoned. It is a jacket - not a robe.

Cheers Jim (who needs to remember what he preaches).


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer buttoned unless I am sitting.

That being said, if you don't want to button then don't.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Let comfort be your guide!


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

If I'm wearing a vest or sleeveless sweater underneath the jacket, it's always unbuttoned. Otherwise, my personal preference is to keep the jacket buttoned.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

Same here for 50/50.

Sometimes I want to have it unbuttoned but when a sport jacket fits extremely well...I try to keep it buttoned for that form like the jacket was on a mannequin and pinned form behind so it looks fitted.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I suppose one could actually look toward sports where one once and still may wear such a coat; equestrian, shooting upland game, golf, climbing Mount Everest etc. It really doesn't matter if you indeed won the Nobel Prize, married the town cheerleader and fathered 6 straight male children while amassing a 6 figure income with invites from the Masons, local private club and a key to the local boarding house for female students. Look at period photos of these activities and tell me what works in terms of function and appearance. Talley Ho!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav said:


> Look at period photos of these activities and tell me what works in terms of function and appearance. Talley Ho!


The only period I'm interested in is the one I'm in, and obviously from my perspective and experience it doesn't really make a difference one way or the other whether one buttons the danged thing or leaves it unbuttoned. If you feel like buttoning your sport coat improves your self esteem, then by all means button it. You'll get no argument from me. Whatever works.

Cruiser


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Then I guess I'll have to plead guilty to being a sloppy dresser. At the same time I did marry the homecoming queen, raised a beautiful daughter, had a very successful career, and now hold a leadership position in my community and by all accounts seem to be held in fairly high esteem, at least if I am to believe what the local newspapers say. Apparently being a sloppy dresser didn't hold me back too much. There are worse things to be. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


:idea: I think we all should adopt this idea as the new forum motto: It really doesn't matter how you dress because Cruiser dresses sloppily and he is an accomplished and successful studmuffin, so why bother?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

EL72 said:


> :idea: I think we all should adopt this idea as the new forum motto: It really doesn't matter how you dress because Cruiser dresses sloppily and he is an accomplished and successful studmuffin, so why bother?


What, are you and this Kav guy some kind of tag team following me around trying to get something stirred up? For starters I don't think I'm a sloppy dresser. Are you a sloppy dresser? Are are you just jealous? Something keeps your panties in a wad, that's for sure.

And why single me out? Several others said that they don't always button their sport coats. Why don't you call them sloppy dressers too? My post was nothing more than a humorous response to the comment that failing to button a sport coat was a "hallmark" of sloppy dressing, which quite frankly I thought was a little over the top when describing "sloppy dressing". But if that's true there are a number of sloppy dressers here. Let's point the finger at all of them, not just me.

The fact is that a couple of you just look for an opportunity to try and come after me, but that's OK. You are no more special than anyone else. Maybe a little jealous, but what the heck. We all are at one time or another.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Leans over to EL 72, whispers 'new money' and goes back to enjoying the performance.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Kav said:


> Leans over to EL 72, whispers 'new money' and goes back to enjoying the performance.


Leans over to EL72 and whispers "do you really want to be associated with a lunatic" and chuckles to himself.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

iammatt said:


> Leans over to EL72 and whispers "do you really want to be associated with a lunatic" and chuckles to himself.


Keep in mind that they are talking about you as much as they are me. I responded to the the comment about people who don't always button their sport coat being "sloppy dressers". You said:


> I often do not button my jacket, both suit and sportcoat.


I always button my suit coat so that puts you even further down their sloppiness scale than me. It's comforting to know that I'm not the only person here who they think is a sloppy dresser.

Cruiser


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Keep in mind that they are talking about you as much as they are me. I responded to the the comment about people who don't always button their sport coat being "sloppy dressers". You said:
> 
> I always button my suit coat so that puts you even further down their sloppiness scale than me. It's comforting to know that I'm not the only person here who they think is a sloppy dresser.
> 
> Cruiser


I have been called worse. Unlike you, I do not get my g-string in a bunch when people don't agree with me.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

iammatt said:


> I have been called worse. Unlike you, I do not get my g-string in a bunch when people don't agree with me.


I don't wear a g-string, but I digress. I didn't get upset. My post was very tongue in cheek. I even put a smiley face in it to show that I didn't mean for it to be taken seriously.

And to be honest with you I don't think it was taken seriously; however, there are a couple of guys here who enjoy trying to provoke me and quite frankly don't need a reason to do so. I think I'm going to start doing the same back since that is what they seem to enjoy.

I'm not sure why you jumped in and called me a lunatic. What exactly is it that makes me a lunatic? I'm an honest, decent, hard working guy who tries his best to be a friend to those around me. Why did you feel the need to call me a name like that?

Cruiser


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

You may or may not be a lunatic. I have no idea. I was referring to Kav.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

iammatt said:


> You may or may not be a lunatic. I have no idea. I was referring to Kav.


I'm sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I thought you were referring to me. Please accept my apology.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I shall write to 'Hints from Heloise ' and ask how chips secured to sportscoat shoulders with carpet glue, buttoned or unbuttoned can be safely removed.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Bernard Arnest said:


> Hi,
> For an even more casual look, is it at all appropriate to wear a sport jacket flapping open, unbuttoned? Granted, I am not talking about an environment where formal is expected of course.


Some love to take everything to lowest common denominator.
Others, to the highest.

I believe this forum is about dressing well,
not "just" dressing,

Unless you have such great personal presence that you can wear a garbage bag and pull it off with glory, do it up more often than not.

For the record,

I have met EL, 
he is a very bright young man. 
He is a very sharp dresser with a sense of taste and style that goes one HELL of a long way above the average joe.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav said:


> I shall write to 'Hints from Helouise '


The correct spelling is Heloise.



> I have met EL,
> he is a very bright young man.
> He is a very sharp dresser with a sense of taste and style that goes one HELL of a long way above the average joe.


So did Al Capone. In and of itself that means nothing.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> So did Al Capone. In and of itself that means nothing.
> 
> Cruiser


LOL, back to this.

Cruiser, wrap your mind around this: on a board dedicated to dressing well, to be told a certain member is a sharp dresser with a fine sense of style does mean something. This board (now really pay attention) exists to discuss quality clothing for men. Therefore, to find out a member is an exemplary dresser, does mean something *in and of itself*.

It does not mean he is a good person, will win the Nobel prize, or can tell strangers on the 'Net he (somehow) was both a Marine and also a Navy pilot. What it does mean is, that within the paradigm this board exists, he is a good example of meeting the aim of this board. I know this will not get through to you, you continue...mindllessly...aimlessly...to tell us dressing well means nothing. Yet you continue to tell us how your ex-wife (no comment) tells you you look good in your JC Penny suit. Well guess what bud? According to your own continuous prattle...means nothing. So why talk about it then? *Because that is why we read this forum!*


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Cruiser;686278
So did Al Capone. In and of itself that means nothing.
Cruiser[/QUOTE said:


> Thank you for pointing out my understatements,
> 
> He is also a very kind and giving gentleman, and I state, gentleman, not just "man".
> He is a dedicated family man,
> ...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

This is to funny. I mispelled Heloise, betting another poster via private message Cruiser would jump on it like a fly on roadkill. My post stands edited and will see the dawn of tommorow sans spelling errors. What was the famous anecdote about the intoxicated man of letters and the lady? Something about his sobriety and her continued physical uglyness?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My reference to the sportsjacket's sporting background is perhaps best illustrated by the classic british PUNCH cartoons.Poor horsemen are shown with unbuttoned jackets askew, horses wild eyed and out of control in various phases of an inevitable wreck. Meanwhile Milady and Sir are composed and upright with CLOSED hacking jackets. Any period shooting periodical or fly fishing illustration will likewise show calm practitioners with closed jackets. These jackets have many features for 'the active life' such as slanted pockets, biswing construction etc. A modern sportsjacket may not. They still share a history of use and impression.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> LOL, back to this.
> 
> Cruiser, wrap your mind around this: on a board dedicated to dressing well, to be told a certain member is a sharp dresser with a fine sense of style does mean something.


OK, now you wrap your mind around this: if someone acts like a jerk to me I don't really care how sharp he dresses and I don't care about his sense of style. To me such a person is nothing but a jerk.



> or can tell strangers on the 'Net he (somehow) was both a Marine and also a Navy pilot.


I was a Navy medical corpsman who served with the Marine Corps. Apparently you weren't in the service. The Marine Corps is part of the Navy and does not have a Medical Dept. All medical personnel assigned to the Marine Corps are Navy. I went through Marine Corps training at Camp Lejeune. I was not a pilot. I was a Helicopter Rescue Crewmember and served as a crewmember on a Marine Corps Search and Rescue crew. Make fun of me if you must, but do not belittle my military service, especially when you obviously don't know what you are talking about.



> I know this will not get through to you, you continue...mindllessly...aimlessly...to tell us dressing well means nothing.


Please show me an example of where I said that dressing well means nothing. Not the tongue in cheek comment I made in this thread (I put a damn smiley face on the thing to show that I meant it to be humorous), but a serious comment that I made where I said that it "means nothing". What I have said is that dressing well, in and of itself, does not give one character or integrity.



> you continue to tell us how your ex-wife (no comment) tells you you look good in your JC Penny suit. Well guess what bud? According to your own continuous prattle...means nothing.


I said that one time in a response trying to help a fellow and I think he not only appreciated what I said, but agreed. In fact some others gave similar advice. And guess what BUD, your prattle means nothing to me. And while you're making fun of my "JC Penny" (sic), there are two "e's" in Penney, remember that a respected member of this forum is also part of the J C Penney Menswear team. Do you make fun of him also?

And as far as the "no comment" comment on the ex-wife thing, that's a comment in itself. If you weren't trying to make a point you wouldn't have said that, and you're a jerk for doing so.

Look at what you guys are doing. The thread was about whether one should button his sport coat, and responders were split in their opinions. I made a simple little post that was intended to be humorous and suddenly the same old crew that follows me around trying to provoke me jumps in and starts the personal attacks on me. Why don't you give it a rest?

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav said:


> This is to funny. I mispelled Heloise, betting another poster via private message Cruiser would jump on it like a fly on roadkill.


Yeah, sure you did.

Cruiser


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Closed Unless Seated*



Kav said:


> ... PUNCH cartoons.Poor horsemen are shown with unbuttoned jackets askew...Milady and Sir are composed and upright with CLOSED hacking jackets...


This is excellent. This saves me looking it up. Thank you.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

With a couple or three exceptions, I would like to apologize to everyone for the uproar that my post has caused. It was supposed to be light and humorous, but apparently some did not see it that way.

For what it's worth for those who called me a sloppy dresser because I don't always button my jacket, here is a picture of me speaking at a Memorial Day wreath laying ceremony last year. It was copied at low resolution from a newspaper picture; however, it definitely shows that I did have my jacket buttoned. Maybe there is hope for me after all and perhaps this forum has helped me. The dark glasses were due to recent eye surgery.

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0011ce4.gif

Cruiser


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> And why single me out? Several others said that they don't always button their sport coats. Why don't you call them sloppy dressers too? My post was nothing more than a humorous response to the comment that failing to button a sport coat was a "hallmark" of sloppy dressing, which quite frankly I thought was a little over the top when describing "sloppy dressing". But if that's true there are a number of sloppy dressers here. Let's point the finger at all of them, not just me.
> 
> Cruiser


It's very simple. Everyone else has stated whether they find acceptable to leave their coat unbuttoned and why. You, on the other hand, lool for every possible opportunity to repeat the same thing: "I am a very successful and important man and I do this [_insert some third-rate, lowbrow sartorial habit you practice like wearing jeans and sneakers with unbuttoned sportcoats..._]. Therefore, it can't possibly make a difference whether you button your coat or buy JC Penney suits because I've done it all along and look at me: I am wealthy and successful!"


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

WTF guys I didnt post in a while and come back to this thread I posted in yesterday and its the same story around here....people singling out Cruiser. He is not playing devil's advocate here.....lay off and stick to the original thread as much as possible.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was at the last memorial services too. Only I don't wrap myslf up in the flag doing it. Nor do I 'follow you around' waiting to ambush. It's more like dealing with the one family member everyone has a well rehersed drill for at gatherings. For a leatherneck-squid, you are the most thin skinned I've ever encountered. You must wear two issued Steve Canyon jackets on your assembled in America of imported parts HD.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I Like Dancing said:


> WTF guys I didnt post in a while and come back to this thread I posted in yesterday and its the same story around here....people singling out Cruiser. He is not playing devil's advocate here.....lay off and stick to the original thread as much as possible.


Get some history under your belt here before you WTF people.

So do you wear your sports coat buttoned or not? I am 50/50, usually dependent on whether or not I have a tie on with it. (Oh boy, I just opened a whole new can of worms!).


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser:

You claim you have been mis-read when you did nothing but obviously mis-read much of my prior post and/or twist my words and/or mischaracterize them. I do however apologize for the egregious error of mis-spelling a mid-market mass retailer's name. You were most righteous to mock me over that. 



Cruiser said:


> OK, now you wrap your mind around this: if someone acts like a jerk to me I don't really care how sharp he dresses and I don't care about his sense of style. To me such a person is nothing but a jerk.


So here is a thought. As this is a clothing board, why not just stick to such a person's sartorial insights? This is not a board dedicated to "emotional IQ" but rather, once again in an endless parade of reminders, a *clothing forum*. No need to compare him to Al Capone, as far as his personal qualities go, why not compare him to Capone's style? Save the personal stuff for the Interchange. Just a thought.

So I lost track; do you button your coat with jeans or not? I do.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

I Like Dancing said:


> WTF guys I didnt post in a while and come back to this thread I posted in yesterday and its the same story around here....people singling out Cruiser. He is not playing devil's advocate here.....lay off and stick to the original thread as much as possible.


Many people cross post on the various forums and boards,
some tend to forget which board they are on at any given moment.

This forum is about the fine art of dressing "well", not dressing "down".

Another good and valuable option to consider for those who like to dress down is below:


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Get some history under your belt here before you WTF people.


if some huge drama was on the board before I came you people need to get over it already. that is silly.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I Like Dancing said:


> if some huge drama was on the board before I came you people need to get over it already. that is silly.


Or you need to get over the fact there is history here and deal with it? Wow, more than one option? Not an Upper Canada grad I see :devil:

And you did not answer the sartorial question I posed you, in regards to the OP, *after* you admonished people to get back on topic. Imagine that!


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

zegnamtl said:


> Many people cross post on the various forums and boards,
> some tend to forget which board they are on at any given moment.
> 
> This forum is about the fine art of dressing "well", not dressing "down".
> ...


I too post on a variety of different boards dealing with different issues. Dressing well and dressing down are not opposites.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Or you need to get over the fact there is history here and deal with it? Wow, more than one option? Not an Upper Canada grad I see :devil:
> 
> And you did not answer the sartorial question I posed you, in regards to the OP, *after* you admonished people to get back on topic. Imagine that!


The history shouldnt have to derail threads.

I guess this can be a good time to unsubscribe here as I am being hypocritical.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I Like Dancing said:


> I guess this can be a good time to unsubscribe here as I am being hypocritical.


Your choice.

Or, you could do as I am attempting, and get this back on topic. I volunteered I button my sports coat about 50/50, usually dependent on whether or not I have a tie on. Which of course is another can of worms and then another side question would be, if no tie, straight or OCBD? I only wear an OCBD sans tie.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Cruiser:
> So here is a thought. As this is a clothing board, why not just stick to such a person's sartorial insights? This is not a board dedicated to "emotional IQ" but rather, once again in an endless parade of reminders, a *clothing forum*. No need to compare him to Al Capone, as far as his personal qualities go, why not compare him to Capone's style? Save the personal stuff for the Interchange. Just a thought.


OK, let's look at this "history" that you say is essential. A poster made a demeaning comment about me. When I responded to that this poster was defended by another on the basis that he had "taste and style". What does "taste and style" have to do with his comments to me? That doesn't give one the right to be a jerk. His right to be judged solely on his taste and style went out the window when he started with the personal comments directed at me. Like I said, Al Capone had taste and style, but that doesn't mean that I admire him or would want to associate with him. Same with this guy here. He made it personal and that's why it was no longer about his taste and style.

You and a couple of others seem to want to have your cake and eat it too. You like to dish it out in heavy doses but with any response you crawl back under the cover of "What does this have to do with fine dressing?" Another poster called me "thin skinned". Why? Because I won't buckle under to you guys.

Just look at the last few posts. I was told that I wrap myself in the flag for no other reason than I identified a photograph as being taken on Memorial Day. What if I had said that it was at a Rotary Club meeting or PTA meeting? What would I be wrapping myself in then? I can't help it if it was taken on Memorial Day. Besides, I've devoted my life to veteran's issues. It's what I did for a living and it's what I still do today in my retirement. When you guys talk about working in investment banking I don't accuse you of wrapping yourself in the banking industry or make demeaning comments about it.

And the only reason my military service was mentioned in this thread (I didn't mention it in the post that started this) is because you made that comment in which you questioned it in an obvious effort to make it look like I was being deceptive or dishonest. Go back and look at what you said and how you said it. The only reason you even knew anything about my service is because it was discussed in another thread where we talked about leather flight jackets, clothing related, among a couple of former military flyers. Like I said, I didn't even mention it in this thread, you did.

As I've said several times, the post that got the three of you all riled up was supposed to be humorous. That's why there was a smiley face in it. It was in response to several folks saying that they didn't always button their jackets and then someone saying that was a "hallmark of sloppy dressing". It just struck me as being humorous that several folks on a forum devoted to fine dressing would admit to exhibiting a hallmark of 
sloppy dressing, something you also have admitted to doing. It was nothing more than my way to point out this irony in what I thought would be taken as a less than serious post. But then again, a few of you guys don't need much to get ugly toward me, do you?

As to whether I button my sport coat with jeans, I generally do not, but I don't wear a tie with jeans either.

Cruiser


----------



## Bernard Arnest (Oct 22, 2007)

What a long thread! Picking the useful pieces from the rants, here is the background:

I'm a college student at a dressed-down university. Any sportcoat at all is dressed up!

There was a ebay lot, 27 coats for less than the price of a single sportcoat at even an inexpensive store. Eh, in two years I'll have given all but a couple away-- but it's an opportunity to experiment before real investments. 
Here are some photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/IngmarStone/44RSuitsBlazers

I measure a 44, and this lot was composed of 44R coats and 40x30 pants; just my size. But some of the coats are cut a little differently than others, and there's a little pull on the button when buttoned. But no puckering at all (when I try and slip into a 42 say, I get big horizontal creases from the poisson effect!).

As a sum of the opinions expressed, I'll button perhaps 60:40, leaving unbuttoned the coats that are cut particularly narrow at the waist. My main concern was that unbuttoning at all was strictly tasteless and that there might be a universal consensus against it, but there is not, and given the environment where I shouldn't really be wearing a sportcoat at all --merely wish to, for personal experimentation-- unbuttoning perhaps half the time should be fine.

As a follow-up; I'm only 20, and as such have only been aware of fashion at all for a few years at best, let alone classic men's fashion. Just because I was alive in '97 doesn't mean I can tell anything about the political atmosphere then, for apt comparison..

I definitely intend to wear the dark patterned coats, as less formal than solids and more "professorial" perhaps? 
With the double-breasted blazers, just button the lower button?
There are perhaps 3 jackets with very thick yarns; good informal, or just ugly, like couch material recycled into a coat?
There is one that is a light multi-coloured pastel-- good for a summer walk, or good for nothing at all? I don't think it's pictured there in the link.

And finally, any there that are blatantly out-of-date that I would be completely awkward wearing; a fashion disaster waiting to happen that you should forewarn me of?

thanks!
-Bernard


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Too Small?*



Bernard Arnest said:


> ...the coats that are cut particularly narrow at the waist


If they feel "particularly narrow" then I would think they are too small...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> As to whether I button my sport coat with jeans, I generally do not, but I don't wear a tie with jeans either.
> 
> Cruiser


Ties with jeans, under almost any iteration IMO, are horrible.

Excellent of you to stick a sentence about the issue after a page of rant :deadhorse-a: Again, I will not bother with further dissecting anything here. Come to the Interchange.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

I think a plain wool tie with a cord jacket and jeans is good.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rocco said:


> I think a plain wool tie with a cord jacket and jeans is good.


Notice I said "almost any". The word choice was done with a purpose.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> OK, let's look at this "history" that you say is essential. A poster made a demeaning comment about me. When I responded to that this poster was defended by another on the basis that he had "taste and style". What does "taste and style" have to do with his comments to me? That doesn't give one the right to be a jerk. His right to be judged solely on his taste and style went out the window when he started with the personal comments directed at me. Like I said, Al Capone had taste and style, but that doesn't mean that I admire him or would want to associate with him. Same with this guy here. He made it personal and that's why it was no longer about his taste and style.
> 
> You and a couple of others seem to want to have your cake and eat it too. You like to dish it out in heavy doses but with any response you crawl back under the cover of "What does this have to do with fine dressing?" Another poster called me "thin skinned". Why? Because I won't buckle under to you guys.
> 
> Cruiser


No, the history is every other one of your posts on this forum. As I've written before, I cannot think of one other poster who has single-handedly managed to lower the sartorial standards of the Ask Andy membership the way you have, and made the forum a less interesting place in the process.

Many new members come here with very little means or knowledge seeking to better understand how to dress well. The difference is that they come with an open mind and are thus treated with respect. You however come only with your arrogant and braggart ways affirming that since you've done so well in life, dressing any better or differently than you do cannot possibly make a difference.

Nevertheless, your defensiveness makes it that much more amusing to call you out. No one likes a limp punching bag.

EL

p.s. you can call me Al


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

EL72 said:


> You however come only with your arrogant and braggart ways affirming that since you've done so well in life, dressing any better or differently than you do cannot possibly make a difference.


What part of irony or humor don't you understand. That was not a serious post. You are one thick headed dude.



> Nevertheless, your defensiveness makes it that much more amusing to call you out.


Call me out? Is that what you think you are doing? Besides, if it is so amusing to you why has my presence made this such a less enjoyable place for you? I generally enjoy things that amuse me.



> No one likes a limp punching bag.


Yeah boy, you got me there didn't you. I feel so put down. :icon_smile_big:

What is with some of you people that you think you have to act like this. I never uttered an ill word or said anything negative at all about you or that kav fellow until you guys started this campaign against me. Most of what you say about me isn't true, but when I ask you guys to back it up with something all I get in return is innuendo and unsupported assertions.

If you remember this all started when I protested women being called sluts, ho's, and tramps in this forum. You would have thought that I was the devil himself for even suggesting that you shouldn't do that. There were even a couple of nasty comments about my daughter. I mean even if you don't like women you can still show a little respect. Nevertheless, some here have been coming after me ever since that happened. Go figure.

Cruiser


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

um... yeah so... I always button my SC when standing and sometimes when sitting (db always buttoned), except when I am wearing a vest or cardigan sweater underneath. Still, even then I may opt to button. I dont think an unbuttoned SC necessarily looks sloppy, but rather just not as neat as a buttoned one. 

Also, I pay a premium for SC's and suits that demonstrate a nicely tapered silouette as I imagine many of you do as well. Why not show it off and stay buttoned up?

MrR


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

yachtie said:


> I don't think it really matters with a SC. It is, after all, a casual garment.





iammatt said:


> I often do not button my jacket, both suit and sportcoat.


I agree with both of these members when it comes to single breasted.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, nobody else needs to respond to me. You win. I won't be posting here anymore. Now you can slap yourselves on the back and congratulate each other. You got rid of me. 

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I usually don't button unless a picture is being taken or something.

I think a lot depends on what you are doing at the moment. Sometimes, if you are in a situation where you need to appear to be open or be "one of the guys" you might wear it unbuttoned.

I do admit, when comfort is not a consideration, most coats do look better buttoned.

Maybe my not buttoning is a sign of laziness.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is not my place, but I think we would all be better off if we let Andy and the moderators decide what THEIR forum is and isn't.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> OK, nobody else needs to respond to me. You win. I won't be posting here anymore. Now you can slap yourselves on the back and congratulate each other. You got rid of me.
> 
> Cruiser


Bye. Don't let the door hit you...



forsbergacct2000 said:


> This is not my place, but I think we would all be better off if we let Andy and the moderators decide what THEIR forum is and isn't.


Why? The posters and their attitudes make the forum what it is. The mods make and enforce the rules but none of this is about rules. Rest assured that they won't hesitate to intervene here if they feel the rules are being violated.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

RSS said:


> I agree with both of these members when it comes to single breasted.


+1 FWIW, my DB sportcoats are cut so I can always leave them buttoned (standing or sitting).


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> What part of irony or humor don't you understand. That was not a serious post. You are one thick headed dude.
> 
> Call me out? Is that what you think you are doing? Besides, if it is so amusing to you why has my presence made this such a less enjoyable place for you? I generally enjoy things that amuse me.
> 
> ...





Cruiser said:


> OK, nobody else needs to respond to me. You win. I won't be posting here anymore. Now you can slap yourselves on the back and congratulate each other. You got rid of me.
> 
> Cruiser


Um.... noone DID respond to you....

I laugh when I see emotionally charged posts such as these. I love AAAC but its a friggin internet message board for people who like clothes. If that is what you are here to discuss (although it doesnt seem like it since you are happy in tee's and jeans or whatever it is you wear everyday) than stay. If not, than leave. Just leave out the high school drama garbage spewed in this thread.

MrR


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, I need to unbutton my jacket and recuperate after this thread.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Kav said:


> Wow, I need to unbutton my jacket and recuperate after this thread.


I was thinking more along the lines of,

I need to button up my jacket and pop in a pocket square after this thread! :--)


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*Welcome to the Interchange.*​
_and with the same old Interchangegang._​


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

yachtie said:


> +1 FWIW, my DB sportcoats are cut so I can always leave them buttoned (standing or sitting).


 Same here.

Yachtie, you and I may be different in some ways ... but we are so very much alike in this. And I'd imagine we'll both live and retain our self-respect no matter what other's think.


----------

